# Dirt 3 - AMD Promo Aktion - Wie lange bis KEY kommt?



## Eol_Ruin (25. September 2011)

Ich hab letzte Woche mit meiner neuen AMD Grafikkarte einen Dirt 3 Gutschein für Steam bekommen.
Hab mich bei der dafür vorgesehenen Seite bei AMD angemeldet.
Mußte dann noch ein Bild der Code-Karte hochladen - wegen der Probleme mit den gestohlenen Dirt 3 Keys (in den News zu finden)

Das war am letzte Dienstag - also vor 5 Tagen.
Ich hab zwar eine Mail bekommen das die Daten von AMD geprüft werden - aber bis jetzt noch nix gehört.
Wie lang kann es denn dauern eine EMail zu prüfen?


----------



## mds51 (25. September 2011)

kommt immer drauf an...
ja nach Unternehmen von ein paar Stunden bis hin zu ein paar Wochen..

schreib nach ner Woche einfach mal noch ne Mail hin und erkundige dich nach dem Stand der Dinge


----------



## Eol_Ruin (27. September 2011)

Hab jetzt den Code bekommen und über Steam Dirt 3 geladen.

Wenn ich nun Dirt 3 Starten will kommt immer ein Fenster mit dem "Dirt 3 CD Code" wo ich zur auswahl habe 
- In die Zwischenablage kopieren
- Spielen

Wenn ich aber auf Spielen klicke kommt einige Sekunden später wieder dasselbe Fenster 
Ich kann das Spiel also nicht starten.

Kann mir jemand sagen wo da das problem liegt?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (27. September 2011)

Hat sich erledigt - musste Steam einmal neu starten


----------



## Hügelfürst (1. Oktober 2011)

Hey, hast du dazwischen nochmal hingeschrieben? Ich warte jetzt seit mehreren Wochen, bekam aber bisher keine E-Mail (auch der Spamordner ist leer)


----------



## Eol_Ruin (1. Oktober 2011)

Nein - eine Woche hats ca gedauert bei mir - ohne zweite Mail.


----------



## Hügelfürst (1. Oktober 2011)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Nein - eine Woche hats ca gedauert bei mir - ohne zweite Mail.


 
Danke recht herzlich. Hab jetzt ne Mail rausgeschickt, mal sehen wie lange es dauert.


----------



## AntonFerdi (5. Oktober 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

habe gerade meinen Promo Key angefordert, hab auch sofort ne E-Mail Bestätigung bekommen, nur gestern habe ich schon mal eine Anfrage gesendet, doch diese kam nicht an, da mein AOL Konto die E-Mail nicht empfangen kann, meint ihr da gibt es Probleme, weil ich zweimal eine Anfrage gesendet habe?!
Dazu ist ja nur bei einer Anfrage eine Bestätigung gekommen...hoffe der Key kommt bis Freitag 

mfg

AntonFerdi


----------



## Bummi1980 (16. Oktober 2011)

Mir gehts genauso Freitag gekauft und nun sitz ich Hibbelig vor dem Mailkonto und warte und warte unde warte. 3 Tage! Habe erst gedacht ich habe was falsch gemacht und mich dreimal durch den Prozess gewelzt mit ein und der selben Email bis ich gelesen habe bzw. übersetzt habe das es wohl lälnger dauert. Wie lange wartet ihr schon oder habt ihr gewartet ausser jetzt der eine Post wo es eine Woche dauerte :/ solang wollte ich nicht warten aber gut was soll man machen  


Ich warte mal noch nen bissi  Habe nach 2 Std schon ne Mail geschrieben aber selbst da noch keine Antwort bekommen. Jetzt heisst es warten . . . und Dirt 2 spielen solange


----------



## Abaloca (16. Oktober 2011)

bei mir hats 5 tage gedauert!


----------



## AntonFerdi (16. Oktober 2011)

Abaloca schrieb:


> bei mir hats 5 tage gedauert!



Bei mir habe ich nach 10 tagen immer noch keine Antwort bekommen!!!
habe soeben eine saftige E-Mail an die geschrieben!!!
hoffe der kommt morgen oder übermorgen!
vor allem habe ich vor 10 tagen eine e-mail von denen erhalten, das ich mich bitte nochmals neu registrieren soll!
hab ich auch gemacht, und nun warte ich seit 10 tagen auf eine antwort! -.-
was soll ich machen, wenn der gar nciht mehr kommt?!


----------



## iP Man (17. Oktober 2011)

bei mir hat es 4 tage gedauert nachdem ich den support angeschrieben habe. naja 2 amd coupons hab ich noch, wer günstig haben will pn me


----------



## AntonFerdi (17. Oktober 2011)

Commander schrieb:


> bei mir hat es 4 tage gedauert nachdem ich den support angeschrieben habe. naja 2 amd coupons hab ich noch, wer günstig haben will pn me


 
ja aber wie gesagt habe den support schon ca. 4 mal angeschrieben...hoffe mein key kommt heute abend oder morgen...


----------



## AntonFerdi (17. Oktober 2011)

kann es sein, das die mir den key nicht mehr zusenden werden?!
habe denen schon ca. 4 e-mails gesendet -.-
hoffe im laufe der woche kommt der an...

mfg


----------



## FKY2000 (18. Oktober 2011)

warte auch schon 7 tage  

wahrscheinlich grübeln die jungs über die schlechte BD Launch-Ergebnisse


----------



## AntonFerdi (19. Oktober 2011)

habe meinen Key endlich nach 12 langen Tagen bekommen


----------



## Re4dt (19. Oktober 2011)

Hey Leute,
hab heute meine 6870 endlich von Alternate bekommen (XFX DualFan Version)
Ich finde nirgendwo eine Unique ID könnnt ihr mir weiterhelfen wollte keinen neuen Thread afür aufmachen


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. Oktober 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> hab heute meine 6870 endlich von Alternate bekommen (XFX DualFan Version)
> Ich finde nirgendwo eine Unique ID könnnt ihr mir weiterhelfen wollte keinen neuen Thread afür aufmachen


 
Da muß ein Zettel mit einem Dirt3-Logo dabei sein (Größe ca. 15x8 cm)

Aber wenn du die meinst:
HD6870 Dual Fan

Da steht nix von Dirt3!


----------



## Re4dt (20. Oktober 2011)

Ahh jetzt verstehe. Hab nämlich hier irgendwo mal gelesen, dass anscheinend jeder so ein Key bekommen kann sofern er eine AMD Karte hat (6er Serie)
Danke für die Info


----------

